# Trevor Noah on vaping



## Adephi (8/11/19)

Considering that his target audience is the Democrats who is currently out to ban all vaping, this is not too bad of a clip. He could have made it a lot worse.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill (8/11/19)

jaa i agree, he was quite neutral..Vaping in my opinion is a solution to stop smoking..for me it absolutely worked..the problem is the youngsters vaping, this is causing a lot of issues for the vaping industry, however, what is the alternative, youngsters start smoking? I myself started on the cigarettes when I was 15 years old and smoked for 20 years. i would much rather have vaped those 20 years. That being said, I dont want my children to vape at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (8/11/19)

Bloomberg suggests the Sudafed solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

